# red coat



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello! I just finish a coat,would like to know your opinion, never worked before with yarn like this....


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Its beautiful. I would be very proud if I could make that!


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Beautiful! Not that I could do it, probably, but is there a pattern?


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

elenahan said:


> Hello! I just finish a coat,would like to know your opinion, never worked before with yarn like this....


Congratulations on this accomplishment !! What a challenge.....the coat is gorgeous!


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you so much! I am not sure about a shape of sleeve and if it needs a shoulder pads...


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

That is a true classic!! Love it - you did a great job on it.


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

Sorry,didn't give a description.
It is simple stocking stitches.Yarn is polyamild +lurex,quite think and fluffy one. Neddls mum. 4.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

What yarn is that? It's beautiful! I think I would use a smallish shoulder pad.


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

It is a "Panda", star light, double knit. I think,you are right about shoulder pads. Thank you!


----------



## valene (Feb 5, 2012)

WOW Love it Great Job How long did it take for you to make it??


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Marvelous work! You did a fantastic job! :thumbup:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very beautiful!


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

As far as yarn is pretty thick, it took me only 3 weeks.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

That is beautiful... and a lot of work! I remember my mother knitting a mohair coat and then she took a tailoring class at the community college to learn how to line it. It was quite a project. Congratulations on a job very well done! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

What a beautiful coat! Love the color. Very well done! I would use a small shoulder pad but that is my taste, it will be up to you.


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you, I am really appreciate your opinion. I have got so much enthusiasm and inspiration to do something new!


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Beautiful work. I would take me three months.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Fantastic! Welcome from Michigan, USA!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautiful knit!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## HollyA (Apr 11, 2013)

Gorgeous. Wow


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

A beautiful garment.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

OH MY GOSH! that is stunning and perfect. Very impressive.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful! This looks like something that could be purchased in a high-end boutique for a lot of money. Great job!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

elenahan- Your red coat is a thing of beauty! How beautifully made. It looks a little retro to me, like Loretta Young's era. Very feminine and luscious! Thanks for sharing! : )


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Very classic, so nice!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Your coat is magnificent,absolutely beautiful work and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

That is absolutely gorgeous x well done xx


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I looks perfect!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

the coat is gorgeous!


----------



## umosman (Dec 6, 2013)

MY GOODNESS, OOH! IT IS UNBELIEVABLE BEAUTIFUL. Is there a pattern?


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Beautiful- a project like that would take me a year to knit. :lol: awesome job :thumbup:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautifully done.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Lovely but you need to be slim to wear it.....which I am not!!!!!!


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Breathtaking! Magnificent!


----------



## MRSCW (Nov 3, 2012)

absolutely beautiful well done


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

When I scrolled down and saw your coat, I got the chills. It's fabulous. Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

That's beautiful and exceptionally good work thank you for sharing &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## paperclip (Feb 2, 2011)

I wish I had the patience of kniting such a beautiful coat


----------



## Caryleej (Mar 8, 2014)

This is STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

AMAZING !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

Wonderful coat, you did a grand job in just three weeks, you must be a very fast knitter. Your coat looks fabulous on the model and you will turn heads when you wear it. Well done and I don't think it needs shoulder pads either.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

3 weeks! Are you kidding? Wow! This coat is simply gorgeous. Amazing! Incredible!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

You are amazing!


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Exquisite! Very impressive.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh my gosh! That is absolutely stunning.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous !


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

absolutely beautiful.


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I have to agree with all of the above comments only to add that your coat is a sample of knitting perfection,


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful and what an undertaking! You've done a awesome job with your coat!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Barbara from Virginia (Oct 25, 2011)

Three weeks! Now that is rapid knitting. It is beautiful. More details: pattern, etc.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow! That is amazing!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Stunning -only 3 weeks Wow!


----------



## Rlane (Sep 12, 2014)

It is absolutely gorgeous! !
I think it is perfect just as it is.


----------



## Rlane (Sep 12, 2014)

It is absolutely gorgeous! !
I think it is perfect just as it is.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That is stunning.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

That coat is absolutely gorgeous! The color is beautiful, and you did a magnificent job on it. You should be so proud of yourself for a job well done.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

This coat is stunning. I have knitted for many many years but NEVER tackled such a big project. This really inspires me to try. I simply love it!


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

WOW!Beautiful


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Must have taken awhile!!!


----------



## ladymjc (Jan 21, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful.. love the color.. to make that it would take me the rest of my life.. and then some..


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow !!! Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

Dear Barbara, before I came here ,on KP, I did not even knew I am a fast kniter! And when you knit for somebody else,you try to do it as fast as possible(nobody will wait for order 2 or 3 months). Thanks for compliments!


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you. I made this red coat for myself but after first fitting suddenly discovered what it makes me very fat  ! So I will sell it.


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you. I made this red coat for myself but after first fitting suddenly discovered what it makes me very fat  ! So I will sell it.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree Wow.amazing.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful coat


----------



## ancientone (Dec 5, 2014)

WOW , Gorgeous


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Stunning. What a labour of love. I'm sure that coat will be admired wherever it goes.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Fantastic......


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

just amazing.....love it !!!!!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

The coat is very lovely. Truly a beautiful addition to any wardrobe.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## agmelton (Feb 27, 2013)

That is absolutely beautiful. You did an amazing job! Congratulations!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow! Look wonderful.


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

It is just beautiful!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Three weeks? Seriously? That would have taken me more than a year to finish! I get bored easily and would have had to change up what I was doing until I got through it. You did a phenomenal job! Just beautiful!


----------



## JeanMax (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow! That is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## JeanMax (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow! That is absolutely beautiful. Is it knit by hand of machine knit?


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautifully tailored, grand knitting.


----------



## kinspirit (Oct 15, 2011)

OMG!!!! Over the top amazing!!!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful work, a classic


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Absolutely awesome! Looks like a designer coat. Perfect!


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my, this is beautiful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's beautiful &#128158;


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Amazing.


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

That is stunning. Amazing work!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Amazing! Love the color too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh My Goodness. That is beautiful. It almost looks felted. A wonderful work indeed! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh! My goodness! I want it! What a project and what a lovely outcome. Well done!


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

WOW!!!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful, how long did it take you?


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh my! How beautiful and so classic! Would love to see it on you!!!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

WOW! Your coat is so stylish. Lovely work.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

elenahan said:


> Thank you so much! I am not sure about a shape of sleeve and if it needs a shoulder pads...


I think you might need to try it on to tell about shoulder pads. It is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Magnificent!! And yes, a small shoulder pad.

Please post a picture of you wearing the coat.

Be proud. Be very proud.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! You did an amazing job and only 3 weeks? Wow! I love the style of this coat plus the color and accents are perfect!


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

OMG that's gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## Holly T. (Jan 28, 2015)

That is one beautiful coat!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

wow is it a knit coat. I have never seen anything like it.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful "smart" looking coat.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

3 weeks?????? It would have taken me a lifetime!!! It is absolutely stunning!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful, elegant....


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

That is just gorgeous! Your work is lovely.


----------



## jaymbee (Jun 29, 2011)

I love it. Great job!


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

My opinion is that that is an absolutely stunning piece of artwork. Beautiful.


----------



## Airam13 (Apr 14, 2014)

Gorgeous. Only 3 weeks!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

omg!wow! you are a terrific knitter. it looks felted or is it the type of wool?


----------



## crazyquiltmom (Feb 28, 2011)

elenahan said:


> Hello! I just finish a coat,would like to know your opinion, never worked before with yarn like this....


Gorgeous!


----------



## Deb's Keepn Bzy (Mar 16, 2013)

Oooh, how gorgeous. What an incredible amount of work. You must have a lot of patience. It's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Nantuk (Dec 7, 2014)

What yarn IS that?....lovely


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

That is seriously stunning!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG! That is absolutely gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

It is amazing!


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Amazing coat.....love the color, the detail and only THREE weeks! EXCELLENT job!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh my! That is gorgeous!! It looks so classy like high society!


----------



## NanaJanT (Jan 30, 2015)

WOW! That is absolutely stunning. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Stunning !!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

What a beautiful coat! You are very talented, as it looks perfect.


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

You'll be the best dressed lady in the Easter Parade. What pattern did you use?


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

You'll be the best dressed lady in the Easter Parade. What pattern did you use?


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh my gosh!!!!! It is outstanding. :thumbup:


----------



## judiostudio (Mar 4, 2014)

Patience and a good figure were needed to finish and wear this. good on you.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

What a beautiful coat and I love the color. Looks like a chanel design. N


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## iDesign (Jul 22, 2011)

Beautiful and elegant ! !


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

elenahan said:


> Thank you! Knitting is really my passion,I try to do it every free minute. Already have some clients,so I start to think about knitting machine...


So...do you mean you did not do this coat on a knitting machine?? If you did not, all I can say is, WOW! You don't need a machine...You ARE a machine! Very impressive.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. What an amazing piece of work. You are very talented.


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

It is a hand-knited project. I don't have a mashine yet. But when I will have one,I could do more complicated and interesting things. And faster,I hope! Thank you very mush for all your support and encouragement!


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Beautiful coat and love the color.


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

Lee Carlson said:


> You'll be the best dressed lady in the Easter Parade. What pattern did you use?


It is just a stocking stitches and quite thick yarn "Panda" star light,it is a polyamild+lurex. Thank you for nice words!


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

Lee Carlson said:


> You'll be the best dressed lady in the Easter Parade. What pattern did you use?


It is just a stocking stitches and quite thick yarn "Panda" star light,it is a polyamild+lurex. Thank you for nice words!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am breathless and beyond words...lovely.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Stunning, to say the least!! This is true knitting couture. Smart detailing, smartly trimmed.
Thank you for sharing your lovely work - you are truly an inspiration!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> This is absolutely beautiful!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Your knitting is gorgeous. How long did it take you to knit these.


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!!! :thumbup:


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

Ann DeGray said:


> Magnificent!! And yes, a small shoulder pad.
> 
> Please post a picture of you wearing the coat.
> 
> Be proud. Be very proud.


I am really appreciate, thank you! I will post a picture,I promise! But not in this coat, in another one I will do!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow! Your coat looks awesome, professionally made. Is it felted, or is this the look the yarn provided without felting?


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Incredibly beautiful. Congratulations! You should feel much satisfaction for this creation !


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

Gasppp!!! Stunning.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

It's a work of art!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Beautifully knitted. I bet you will get lots of compliments when you wear it.

Will you please share the pattern source. I would love to make one for my daughter.


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

KnitNorth said:


> Wow! Your coat looks awesome, professionally made. Is it felted, or is this the look the yarn provided without felting?


It is not a felted(If I understood you correctly),it is a polyamild and lurex, and I used a black wool to finish adging. Thanks!


----------



## bootsy1942 (Oct 24, 2013)

only one word ... WOW!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

elenahan said:


> Thank you so much! I am not sure about a shape of sleeve and if it needs a shoulder pads...


No shoulder pads. Beautiful as is. Pads are out anyway. Soft and easy fit is the thing and you've done it perfectly.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Amazing workmanship!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Ohhhhh, so beautiful. Well done.


----------



## Novelle (Jul 30, 2013)

A truly lovely garment, beautiful shade of red and a classic style. Many congratulations, I hope it has a lot of use, it's a real WOW!!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

elenahan said:


> Hello! I just finish a coat,would like to know your opinion, never worked before with yarn like this....


Hats off to you......your coat is STUNNING!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Perfection to a T...No shoulder pads required.


----------



## NYC StitchGirl (Jan 24, 2015)

That is beautiful.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

wowser that is one beautiful coat


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

That is truly beautiful!


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

That is beautiful. It looks like something Jackie O would have worn.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

wow how beautiful is this .


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

Three weeks?? Wow! It takes me that long to knit a baby sweater! Your red coat is amazing! And your black coat in the other picture is too! Beautiful knitting! By the way, a hearty welcome from Kentucky, USA!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Just Gorgeous! Wow! Please take a photo of yourself in it and share it with us.


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

Linday said:


> Beautifully knitted. I bet you will get lots of compliments when you wear it.
> 
> Will you please share the pattern source. I would love to make one for my daughter.


Thanks! All what you need for making a coat for her -it is to buy right color fluffy and thick yarn! And to create your own sewing patter,whish is individual.I can sew pretty good so it was not a problem to me.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> This is absolutely beautiful!


I wholeheartedly agree!! I don't think it needs anything except you inside it. And welcome from Hawaii. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Very well done. Your coat is very beautiful!!!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

To sum up my thoughts...OMG it is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Very nice, and WOW! 3 weeks? That's gotta be a record.


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

stunning


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Omg!! Absolutely beautiful


----------



## bryndis (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow, that is gorgeous! Where do I get the pattern?


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Really beautiful, looks like a lot of hard work


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous coat, looks fabulous, sure to keep out those winter chills, beautiful work.


----------



## Holly T. (Jan 28, 2015)

I love the coat. Love the color to nice work.


----------



## Holly T. (Jan 28, 2015)

I love the coat. Love the color to nice work.


----------



## Holly T. (Jan 28, 2015)

I love the coat. Love the color to nice work.


----------



## Holly T. (Jan 28, 2015)

I love the coat. Love the color to nice work.


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

bryndis said:


> Wow, that is gorgeous! Where do I get the pattern?


Thanks! All what you need to make a coat-right yarn,stocking stitches and your sewing pattern(which is individual).


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

That is just stunning, I would love to see a pic of you wearing it.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

elenahan said:


> Hello! I just finish a coat,would like to know your opinion, never worked before with yarn like this....


That is GORGEOUS!! What kind of yarn did you use? It looks so soft.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

What a great job is very beautiful


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

That is one perfectly gorgeous coat!!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Never would have guessed this was handmade.
Stitching beautiful, yarn and color wonderful and details so professional.
I would not only to VERY proud of yourself, but You should be crowing!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Never would have guessed this was handmade.
Stitching beautiful, yarn and color wonderful and details so professional.
I would not only to VERY proud of yourself, but You should be crowing!


----------



## Bre (Jan 6, 2015)

WOW!! good for you. This is inspiring


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

SPECTACULAR!!!


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

With your blonde hair, that color red will look spectacular. It's a classic that you should enjoy wearing for many years. Did you crochet the black edging.


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

It is stunning! Looking forward to seeing more of your work!


----------



## gdiane (Sep 17, 2014)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow. Beautiful coat and color is stunning. It looks like a very well taylored design.


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

That is absolutely stunning! Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Very professional and beautiful. Is there any way you can smooth out the bottom? :thumbup:


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Just lovely.


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow! What an undertaking! You did a beautiful job. :thumbup:


----------



## LaurieK (Jul 13, 2011)

O.M.G.- gorgeous!!!


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

I love the classic style of it - a beautiful job and the colour is lovely too. Well done!


----------



## Lynncard12 (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful coat. how long did it take you to knit? Looks like a years worth of work


----------



## cgage (Jul 13, 2013)

Pretty...love the red.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks beautiful


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

Nancyn said:


> WOW!


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

WOW :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

What a job! You have more patience than I have. Beautiful!!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

WOW! Beautiful!


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Your coat is gorgeous, I love the style & colour. Keep on knitting. Blessings from Canada, presently in Arizona.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

It is really stunning :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

What a gorgeous coat! You should be proud!


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

Your coat is beautiful.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

It is gorgeous!


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

Love, love, love your coat. It is a winner for sure.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I am stunned! It is beautiful and I admire that you would even tackle it,


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Beautiful!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

O. M. G.! Stunning!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful piece of art, awesome knitting!


----------



## Cru (May 18, 2013)

Beautiful design and beautiful color and workmanship. A very gifted artist. Looks like Nancy Reagan style and color.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

That is beautiful...


----------



## senior knitter (Oct 23, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Absolutely exquisite. Love it. Has a "royal" appearance.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

elenahan said:


> Hello! I just finish a coat,would like to know your opinion, never worked before with yarn like this....


That's lovely. Not knitting, I assume?? Mmm. You said 'yarn'. How doe sit look so smooth? What yarn did you use?


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Stunning! Love the color and the style. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## gundydee (Jan 1, 2013)

That's fabulous! If I tried something like that, it would probably come out all short and wide. Your proportions are perfect. It is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

Valkyrie said:


> Very professional and beautiful. Is there any way you can smooth out the bottom? :thumbup:


Dear Valkyrie! I could not iron this yarn. Only way to make it smooth enoughht it was to put front parts on backup fabric and then all coat on lining. But I would lost the idea of light and easy coat! So..


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow, I haven't seen a knitted coat on KP before. Great job, it's beautiful.


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

Magnificent work! A true work of art. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

your coat is so beautiful!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Very classic Chanel. You will wear this for years and years and always be in style. Curious, how long did it take to knit. What was the investment $$$ for the yarn. You cannot think of the hours it took.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't believe how beautiful it is and you are very talented.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It is obvious that you have done some dress making and sewing. You obviously know about basic fitting which makes your work outstanding. I think your work is lovely. I just saw your other thread and the black long coat is glorious. 

How long have you been knitting from sewing patterns?I could be wrong but I have a friend who makes wonderful projects from knitting the parts of a pattern to match the pattern. I would love to hear more of your methods.


t is quite possible to do. It also usually ends up an excellent fit. I think that is how you knit such lovely outfits? If not did you knit as you go doing your design as you went a long, or did you have a kntting coat pattern.


Welcome to KP - we have people from all over the world here and we love to see knew projects. Obviously you are a very experienced knitter and I am sure we could learn a lot from you. I have thought of buying a nice jacket pattern (sewing pattern) and knitting the pieces. A friend of mine does that all the time. Anyway, Congratulations.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

This is Breathtaking!! What an amazing job you've done!!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Very unique and well made. Elegant and classy.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous, great jacket.


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

charliesaunt said:


> Very classic Chanel. You will wear this for years and years and always be in style. Curious, how long did it take to knit. What was the investment $$$ for the yarn. You cannot think of the hours it took.


  thank you!you are right,classic things are timeless! Ab investment: that yarn 1.7 kg + 2 balls of black wool + battons and backl =$110. If to add a price of my job - come out not chip coat at all!


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

Designer1234 said:


> It is obvious that you have done some dress making and sewing. You obviously know about basic fitting which makes your work outstanding. I think your work is lovely. I just saw your other thread and the black long coat is glorious.
> 
> How long have you been knitting from sewing patterns?I could be wrong but I have a friend who makes wonderful projects from knitting the parts of a pattern to match the pattern. I would love to hear more of your methods.
> 
> ...


Yes,i am pretty good in sewing. To be honest, for all my life I was so in love with fashion! And obsessed with making clothes! But I was busy with making money for living so did not have a lot of time for hobby. Only now I can do it ,5 years ago I started to knit, learning from magazines mostly.
Hand made knitting very addictive! But very offten all this sweaters and cardigans look shapless. Seems like people more like to knit it then to wear it!  
So if to knit clothes, it must fit you properly.First, you must see very clear your future project! And be sure you have a right kind of yearn. Then you have to create your own individual sewing pattern,to knit a sample (or few of them). And when you will do your knitting,you always checking out with sewing pattern to be sure it is exact fiting. You can ignore all darts.and if mistakes- don't be lasy to start everything from the beginning! 
I always do sewing pattern myself,it is not a problem. I just make more measuring then standard dressmaker and a pattern cames out perfectly YOURS!
I hope,I did answers you! If any questions I will be happy to write!
Your painted fabrics are amazing! Would love to see it at the clothes!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

It look lovely.


----------



## Pegdog (Oct 11, 2012)

Gorgeous. Lovely work


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you Elenahan for your indepth explanation, it is fascinating & shows just how artistic you are. So glad you have joined us.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Show stopper. Brava.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

By now you've probably gotten the point: everyone loves your coat - the design, the color, the yarn, the needlework.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

That coat is outstanding! Well done. The yarn, colour and button choices are impeccable. And only three weeks!

I hope we see more and more of your work!


----------



## vdef (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow. Spectacular. I am blown away by your work!


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> This is absolutely beautiful!


Wow beautiful


----------



## leanne17 (Aug 21, 2013)

Fantastic coat. Lovely colour and style. Looks very professional congratulations.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

very very impressive!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the inspiration. Kudos.


----------



## knitnut64 (Nov 4, 2014)

The best work that I have ever seen!!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!! That is beautiful!!! Well done! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your knitting is unreal...gorgeous red coat!


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

Most amazing and beautiful. !!!!


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

It is just beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

WOW! One of a kind treasure for sure! Amazing work!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

I am so far behind. Just saw your beautiful Coat. You are a Master Knitter. Really love the color.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Fabulous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Gorgeous! That will turn heads.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous coat.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations on finishing your beautiful coat. I too agree on shoulder pads.


----------

